# My Nubian Goat pic



## hoosiergal (Sep 18, 2009)

This is a pic of my 4 yr. old nubian nanny. A little skinny do you think so? I have had her for about a month now.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 18, 2009)

She will be so pretty when you get her completely rehabed!

I would deworm the living daylights out of her, copper bolus and give BoSe...her coat is telling you a long story of poor care - this time of year it should be sleek & shiny.

Does she have hay always available?  Rumen looks a bit flat...


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 18, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## hoosiergal (Sep 18, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> She will be so pretty when you get her completely rehabed!
> 
> I would deworm the living daylights out of her, copper bolus and give BoSe...her coat is telling you a long story of poor care - this time of year it should be sleek & shiny.
> 
> Does she have hay always available?  Rumen looks a bit flat...


I am giving her alfalfa hay twice a day and grass hay in between besides the grain.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you wormed her since you got her home?  Her coat really does look like that of a goat that's either carrying or has recently carried a heavy parasite load.

Judging by what looks like a good deal of thinness and "fishtail" look at the tip of her tail, she appears to be pretty severely copper deficient, too..  And look at the back side of her right front hoof in the picture, right at the "ankle"...see how it appears to bow backward?  Riding down like that can be a sign of selenium/vit. e deficiency..  My guess is that she's either not had access to mineral in a while, or had access to bad mineral, or something..

She clearly needs a little TLC, but she sure is pwitty.


----------



## hoosiergal (Sep 18, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Have you wormed her since you got her home?  Her coat really does look like that of a goat that's either carrying or has recently carried a heavy parasite load.
> 
> Judging by what looks like a good deal of thinness and "fishtail" look at the tip of her tail, she appears to be pretty severely copper deficient, too..  And look at the back side of her right front hoof in the picture, right at the "ankle"...see how it appears to bow backward?  Riding down like that can be a sign of selenium/vit. e deficiency..  My guess is that she's either not had access to mineral in a while, or had access to bad mineral, or something..
> 
> She clearly needs a little TLC, but she sure is pwitty.


I have not wormed her as yet but plan too this week-end. I put out loose mineral but don't see her eating any of it. I sprinkle a little bit in her grain every other day.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

Hoosier....we'll teach you to post a picture of your goat on here  

I am new to goats, so I don't yet see what the experts see.  I see a pretty doe with some lovely ears that looks like she could use a few hugs.    I'd be happy to give them to her if you don't want to.   

Yes, I do think she looks a little thin.  I have one that everyone on here says looks thin, but I PROMISE she eats the majority of the alfalfa hay and she's the boss, so she eats her grain and at least a bite out of everybody else's bowl, too.  

Good luck with her, she looks like a real sweetie!


----------



## hoosiergal (Sep 18, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Hoosier....we'll teach you to post a picture of your goat on here
> 
> I am new to goats, so I don't yet see what the experts see.  I see a pretty doe with some lovely ears that looks like she could use a few hugs.    I'd be happy to give them to her if you don't want to.
> 
> ...


 Cool Beans you guys.

She also had a total of 5 tags hanging on her ears which one was infected and bleeding. I took them all off.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 19, 2009)

She is beautiful.....*melts*

I've never seen one colored up quite like her.  Congrats.


----------

